# Mondays Fatty Qview



## brandsbay (Sep 23, 2008)

On the left we have a Swiss cheese and bacon Fatty and on the right a Swiss cheese,scrambled egg and bacon.

No low fat cooking here


----------



## ronp (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice smoke


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## sandman67 (Sep 23, 2008)

Can't wait to try my first fattie. Those look really good.


----------



## cman95 (Sep 23, 2008)

Real nice job......you do know those things are addicting don't you??


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 23, 2008)

lol totally addictive :-) 
How about some shots of them sliced ?


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 23, 2008)

Beautiful!  But I agree - we need to see the ooooy goooy cheesy goodness in a slice!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Brands, you sure are making me hungry this morning.. lol
Looks wonderful!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good Job. Bet they were great.


----------



## butcherfamily (Sep 23, 2008)

hahaha, yeah I can SEE that. Damn. I bet it tastes good, but man that's not something I'd want to eat very often (for the cholesterol).  

Sure looks tasty


----------



## jond (Sep 23, 2008)

Die young and leave a good looking corpse lol

They look great Brands, so can't wait for the weekend not had a fattie for 2 weeks :(

Jon.


----------



## butcherfamily (Sep 23, 2008)

"good looking corpse"  now THAT made me lol. Good one.


----------

